
“You’re Trying to Divide by Zero” - echair
http://www.globalnerdy.com/2008/12/30/an-old-univac-ad-youre-trying-to-divide-by-zero/
======
koraybalci
very cute!

------
time_management
52-- coming up on 53-- years of "you're doing it wrong".

